# Rescue Dogs, Before and After



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Anyone who has rescued or fostered a dog, want to share photos of your pet's before-and-after transformation? "Before" pics could have been photos the shelter took, or right after you brought them home. 

Here are mine... by an amazing stroke of fate, I met the person who photographed Willow when she was in the pound. She told me her story - that she was slated to be gassed THAT AFTERNOON, but she was able to be pulled and taken into rescue at the last minute. The photo makes me so sad, but it really shows what a difference in confidence she has now.

Willow, at the pound the week she would have been gassed - 









Looking better - after a few months in rescue care - 









And today -


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Yuki, at the pound a few weeks before I picked him up - 









A few days before he passed away - 


















I would love to see everyone's rescue "before and afters"! So many shelter pics don't show the dog's true beauty and personality, so threads like these can help showcase the difference that love can make in a rescue's life.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I would never have thought those two pictures of Willow were the same dog. Wow!!!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

It is amazing, isn't it!? She is coated out now for the winter, which makes her look fuzzier, but mostly it's her confidence that makes her look so different! The whole way she carries herself has changed so drastically.

It really made me think twice about what gorgeous dogs I've overlooked on Petfinder, etc. because the photos were bad.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Triumph, just days after his rescue:



















And Triumph today...


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Katie, about a week after her rescue:




















Katie, today...


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Bo, the night of his rescue:



















And my Bo-Bo today:




















I have more before/after's of some of the others in my crew, but my PC is all but freezing at the moment and won't let me retrieve them, or upload to photobucket. So I'll have to post those later.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Before



















After


----------



## Luvawolf (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Willow is absolutely _GORGEOUS_!! They all are. I only rescue ugly dogs...not really, they are all beautiful in their own ways. But I never take before pictures of them because I always delude myself into believing I'm going to find them a home other than my own. Umm...or maybe that's just what I tell my husband. 

First one is Wiley, recently gone to the Rainbow Bridge. You can read his memorial at http://www.immortalpets.com/Wile_E__Coyote/About.aspx if you're interested. The second pic is the youngest, Boomer, about 8 years, and the 3rd is Teddi, 15 and not doing so well right now. I wrote about all of them in the introduction thread so won't repeat it here. 

I plan to foster dogs after Boomer is gone. He's dog aggressive except with his own pack so bringing a new dog into the family is out of the question right now. Must be a conspiracy between man's best friend and man.


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

*MyRescueCrew --*

Wow, Bo looks amazing now. He looks afraid and abused in the first pics. Now he looks like he's living a full, happy life with a great family!


*RBark --*

Same thing to you! My he looks great today.



** This is a great thread idea. I really like it.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Casper just after he was pulled from Animal Control into rescue 
(these are not my pics but from the rescue) Feb 08 



















Casper December 08


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Toula (pics from her former owners) 
She was returned to IDR + for the dreaded "no time for her" 





















I"ve only had her since Thanksgiving but here is Toula Jan 09


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

nekomi said:


>


This dog is stunning!! Noble looking.
Great job you did with her.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Before: Dakota the day after he brought him home from the shelter.









Now: He's filled out and muscled up nicely.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd about a week after coming home, august '07 (8 months old).









Allie, a couple days after coming home, april '08 (5 or 6 years old).









Lloyd in the fall (this year).









Allie in the fall.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago.


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

HuskyLuv said:


> Before: Dakota the day after he brought him home from the shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful dog without any exaggeration at all. Every animal lover would agree he looks simply amazing. I can't imagine why he would have been at the shelter!?!? That's mind-boggling.


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

My Jake(originally called Peanut) in one of two pictures that were up on Petfinder before I got him in February at 5 months old... unfortunately I didn't save the other one, and apparently the local shelter doesn't have a 'happy tails' section. 










And here's my handsome boy more recently!








(taken this summer, July)















(also taken this summer, July)


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's Loki about a week before I adopted him in November of 06. He was dubbed "Buddy." 


















Here's Loki today. Looking at these before and afters, I'm starting to think he was abit younger than we thought when we adopted him. We were told he was a year old. But, as you can see, he's grown quite a bit. He's also darker, and his nose has started turning brown. But, he looks happier, no?


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

OMG, Loki was such an adorable pup!! And you're right, he looks younger than a year in the old photo. Wow, he has turned into one handsome, happy boy! What a gorgeous baby.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Finally, Photobucket decided to let my upload. 

Here's Annie, about 5 minutes after arriving home from the pound with her:



















And here's my gorgeous Annie today:


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, WOW!!! I love seeing these pictures!! I can't wait to post the ones of the two Standard Poodles I rescued yesturday. Although they look MUCH better today, they will look alot different in a month. They were both so matted we had to shave them all the way down. The good news is is that they can see now! I know that owning a rescue dog is its own reward, but thank you to every one of you who goes to a shelter to get a really great pet!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

At the shelter










Day we brought her home.. she sat in that corner all the time with not an idea of what to do with herself










Over the summer










Couple of days ago










The physical transformation isn't all that great except for maybe better body condition, shinier coat, etc. But she has definitely changed mentally from a highly insecure dog to one who feels a bit more comfortable with herself. I think she definitely looks happier in the last 2 pictures than she does in the first 2.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Boo Boo lived a few months in the pound, we heard about him and instantly went to pick him up.
Before:























And here he is in his new home, now named Mooki:


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

"Mooki" is a great name, I love it!
Cheers to all of you for rescueing! Keep em comin!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Max:

Right after picking him up very scared of new people and didn't even want me to put a leash on him.


















Much healthier coat and not so scared anymore!









He's gotten a lot more muscular as well.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nubs at the shelter, no clue when this was taken....


4 days after I brought him home:




Now:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

You can tell how scared and sad they are in their 'before' pics. It's amazing to look at their 'afters' and see how happy they are now!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

These are the most drastic before and afters. 

Teddie the day he came home; he’d just been shaved because he was terribly matted









Now


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Britches the day after he came here to start his life over









Britches before he got adopted









Velma the day she came home; right before I took her in and cleaned her up









Velma now


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Oh my, look at sweet Velma!! She looks a world better now!! Great job, Teddie.


----------



## stace1319 (Jan 3, 2009)

Luvawolf said:


> Oh my gosh! Willow is absolutely _GORGEOUS_!! They all are. I only rescue ugly dogs...not really, they are all beautiful in their own ways. But I never take before pictures of them because I always delude myself into believing I'm going to find them a home other than my own. Umm...or maybe that's just what I tell my husband. QUOTE]
> 
> lmao! I know exactly what you mean! I love everyones pictures! they are all very beautiful dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Here are my rescues...my fosters... and my loves... First, Dexter, Murdoc and Powder. Rescued from neglectful and abusive owners who are a waste of our good breathing air.

Here are my babies...
Dexter, emaciated... full of worms, fleas, some ticks... anemic and plain out weak and sick... demadex mange taking over... and a slight eye infection. Never tried to seek any kind of attention, or petting or love at all from me... it took him about 4 days to actually WANT to be pet, and ASK to be loved on.









The pictures just do not do justice to show how skinny they truly were.









Murdoc, he was the skinniest of the three... because he was tied with a SHORT as hell rope... had no shelter whatsoever, no food or water. WHY? Because the owner said he killed chickens... (YOU FEED THE DOG, IT WILL NOT NEED TO KILL!) They admitted to never feeding or watering him.



















more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

And now Powder... the better off of the three. Still young... and was not with them as long as the others were.


















more


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

And after about 1 1/2 months... After I brought them back to life...
Dexter a happy boy!



























Sprinting!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> The pictures just do not do justice to show how skinny they truly were.


That is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My little heart Murdoc...



























Rolling in the grass... being a dog and loving life


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

With my boys... my hearts









Powder waiting to be adopted!









And it happened!
Her new family! They are so great! and she is doing wonderfully today...









On the way to take my boy to his new home... Gosh it was so hard for me... so hard... But was for the best. I miss him everyday.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

His new family...









Dexter was adopted by a Ranch hand that lives on the ranch that I kept him and Murdoc at. He bonded with Dexter and decided he wanted him to stay there. So he is a RANCH DOG now! Runs next to Jorge while he's on the horse... rides in the truck with him... sleeps in his trailer with him... and enjoys ribs every weekend. I go and visit when I like.

James and I rescued Jaime Bear at about 1:00am in a very secluded place in the middle of nowhere. A spot that we and friends off road at... poor JB was just dumped. 









ADOPT ME PLZZZ!









and it happened.!!!
His new family!









The end! I have too many!
Nessa


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

There's been no change in Chance's physical appearance over the 3 weeks since I rescued her, as her health and weight were fine. But she's gone from being extremely submissve around humans and other dugs to being more confident and having a lot of fun playing with neighborhood dogs. Here she is having a lot of fun with a neighbor's schipperke


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

This is such a wonderful forum topic! I love all the pictures - it's so heart warming to see what a simple thing it is that just a little love and nuturing can change a life.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I love all the pictures! There are so many awesome transformations here. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DwnSouthJukin (Jan 27, 2009)

*bump*

This is a great thread. Hope to see more posts.


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow...what amazing transformations! From heartbreaking to heartwarming! This just makes me anticipate finding our perfect rescue match even more!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Callie Before...

















Callie Now.

















I know, its not a drastic "Before and After" comparisson... but hey; she's a pound puppy anyhow.lol


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

My girl isn't exactly a rescue, but I like to think I rescued her.


The first day we picked her up. We weren't home, just stopped at a friends house before leaving.

















(I know it looks like I'm strangling her x.x She was pulling and sitting at the same time. Isn't she talented?)

Maybe a month later? I'm not sure. I hate how she looks like she's cowering in all of her old pictures. Her tail was always down. It's weird looking back on them now.










(new pics in the post below)


----------



## Zr. (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay she looks pathetic, but even in the bath her tail is still up now.









Incoming! Her first real snow.










Think she looks happier?










I just love this picture.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Ronin isn't "officially" a rescue - he did come from my breeder. However, she'd seized him back from a very bad home - he was in worse shape (mostly emotionally) than a lot of shelter dogs. 

The day I brought him home - he just clung to me, wanted to crawl into my lap. He weighted about 65lbs, he had scars all over, and his emotional state was... well, it wasn't good. He had been kenneled 24/7, muzzled 24/7, beaten by his professional handler and sent to "doggie bootcamp" at 10 months of age. He was a broken dog, and I was told that I'd be lucky if I could do anything with him, show or performance wise. 









Flash forward three years... AKC pointed (going over specials), CGC, TDI, and working towards his CD. Pretty good for a broken dog who wasn't supposed to amount to anything.

It took him two years for him to put his ears up consistently - he wouldn't put them up at all when I first got him. Now they're up all the time!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

All of these pictures are amazing! Great thread idea. 

This is Nikki. Her shelter name was Nikita. My mom adopted her Dec. 2007. This is the shelter picture:










This is Nikki more recently:


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Sizzledog, you have a beautiful doberman. I have a serious soft spot for Dob's, but honestly couldn't provide the kind of exercise to be fair to own one. Although, had I ever encountered your dog in the same situation, I wouldn't have been able to stop myself from at least trying. He looks amazing, good job!


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW. I just cannot believe some of the transformations.
The happiness in their little faces... Makes me want to cry happy tears.
Way to go folks.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a few more..

This is ******; She still lives in a horrible situation where she isn’t cared for properly. So I helped one of my friends in rescue and groomed her. Here are her before and afters.


















Copper when he was found he had a badly mangled eye that had to be amputated..









Copper now


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This is Eli, in these pictures he’s about 4 months old and half the size he should have been at that age. 
Before:

















Then he was adopted and after just a few short weeks he came back to visit.
After:


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Here are a few more..
> 
> This is ******; She still lives in a horrible situation where she isn’t cared for properly. So I helped one of my friends in rescue and groomed her. Here are her before and afters.
> 
> ...


Both dogs look amazing now.

I feel more bad for Copper because of the eye thing but he looks like it doesn't bother him at all! It looks like he's as happy as can be and has never looked back (no pun intended)!

It's great that you've rescued the two of them!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

basicair said:


> Both dogs look amazing now.
> 
> I feel more bad for Copper because of the eye thing but he looks like it doesn't bother him at all! It looks like he's as happy as can be and has never looked back (no pun intended)!
> 
> It's great that you've rescued the two of them!


I just helped groom ******. Copper is in a fantastic foster home that has done wonders for him. I just can’t believe he hasn’t been adopted yet.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"Cookie" then:









Kimmy-girl, now:


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got a few, but since I'm barley awake I'm only going to post four for now. Then I'll sift through photobucket for the others...

Sioux at ten months, day two...









My bulldozer a few weeks ago...









Coco's craigslist picture...









Coco recently...


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Some of these transformations are remarkable.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

*!*

Here's the "before", though she really was in good shape...

Chelsea, the week we took her in as our first foster:










We have had her for 3 weeks now, and she is doing very well. She will make a GREAT family dog... now to find her a family!


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: !*

Just a "bump," because I really like this thread.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: !*

Bubba on day two, he was shaved down because of mattes and hotspots...









December's deep brushing...









He needs the quarterly grooming already. I'm not looking forward to that.


This was taken the first week Ridik was around...









Ridik back in October, I need to take some more pics of him...









I'm not sure if I have pics of Tambi in the early days, but I'll check.


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

i'm dumb as a rock.

i didn't take any pics when i first got him (bismarck).
he was skin and bones.
his ribs were plainly visible, along with his rear hips, which stuck up about 1/1.5 inches.
he weighed in at a whopping 58 lbs.

he now weighs in at 92 lbs, and the vet said he's a little overweight.
so he's down to 2 cups of food per day.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's one of Tambi about a week after she was "given" to us...









Here she is in December. 2.27 pounds of bone when we got her, and now floats between 4.5-4.7 pounds...









... and that's my gang.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I love this thread! The pictures are terrific.

It took me a while to figure out how to download pictures from my new camera. I think I got it figured out. Here is the picture of Cupid that was posted on the shelter. I rescued him last November. 

He had just made the trip from LA to Utah (their shelter was overcrowded), so I'm sure he was very overwhelmed. Plus it turned out he needed surgery!










Here he is after a few weeks at home. You can see his actual color a bit better. You can't see his eyes much, though, because he is still pre-groom.










Here's a picture from after he'd been groomed. It's more of a thoughtful pose.










And another picture of my happy boy.


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

She may not be a rescue dog but my aunt's dog accidentally had puppies. I swear she grew up too fast, and it is hard for me to deal with it sometimes.


----------

